# Black australop pullet?



## Riri1313 (Jul 14, 2021)

I have two chicks that I got at a couple days old that were both suppose to be female, one is 8 weeks and one is 7 however the 8 week old (pictured) seems to be much larger then the other one just wondering if it’s actually female??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is way too close for me to even toss out a guess. I'll bet @imnukensc will know. Ken is good with sexing the birds if they're old enough.


----------



## Riri1313 (Jul 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> This is way too close for me to even toss out a guess. I'll bet @imnukensc will know. Ken is good with sexing the birds if they're old enough.


----------



## Riri1313 (Jul 14, 2021)

Riri1313 said:


> View attachment 41398


Oops didn’t mean to post that 😂


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Riri1313 said:


> Oops didn’t mean to post that 😂


LOL It happens. Now we just need to wait for Ken.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't see anything that says cockerel at this point, but that doesn't necessarily mean it isn't one. Sorry if that seems wishy washy, but sometimes ya just can't tell for certain. For now, I'm going with pullet.


----------



## Riri1313 (Jul 14, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> I don't see anything that says cockerel at this point, but that doesn't necessarily mean it isn't one. Sorry if that seems wishy washy, but sometimes ya just can't tell for certain. For now, I'm going with pullet.


Thanks you, maybe I’ll post an update in a couple weeks and check


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, the King of bird identity and sexing doesn't know. That's a first.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, the King of bird identity and sexing doesn't know. That's a first.





robin416 said:


> Well, the King of bird identity and sexing doesn't know. That's a first.


Wow, rough crowd around here this morning! I would go with, there is yet much mystery in that little chick.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know me. If I'm thinking it it comes out of my fingers.


----------

